# Colorado for elk 2013



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok myself and a couple guys have decided we might want to try for elk in Colorado. We have done some research and found that we can get OTC tags for 2nd and 3rd season or try for drawing tags for 1st or 4th season. We have a cabin lined up already.....My questions are for those who have been out there what are the pros and cons of the seasons? We like second season cause its still a little early for bad weather and mule deer can be hunted at the same time whereas 1st season mule deer is closed. If you had a chance to go what season would you pick and why?

thanks guys
tjstebb


----------



## Bcfisher0228 (Mar 10, 2011)

Planed my first trip out to colorado back in 2010. we went out archrey hunting the first week. It was to early. we all had are chances, out of 5 guy we ended up with one nice bull. we are planing on going back out this year but with a later date in mind. probley 2nd or 3rd week more active elk but also more pressure with musselloading starting up that 3rd week. i do think the weeks you have in mind there sould be alot of rut action.


----------



## mudpuppy1299 (Mar 19, 2011)

If I had a choice for rifle, it would be 1st season. It's possible that the elk may still be bugling, the weather is likely to be mild, the elk aren't as wary as they will be in the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th seasons, and they probably haven't been moved out of the area by an influx of hunters. 1st season tags are extremely difficult to draw however. Second season is still decent, but you might have to wait for the elk to move back into the area. The rut is typically over by the 2nd season, unless it has been unseasonably warm, and it is definately over by the 3rd and 4th season. The overall best time to hunt is probably archery and muzzleloader season. The rut is on, the weather is mild, and tags are easier to draw. Will you be hunting private or public land? Most of the left-over tags are for areas with little to no public access. Whatever you decide, do your research, get in excellent physical shape, and have fun!


----------



## Bcfisher0228 (Mar 10, 2011)

As mudpuppy said "get in excellent physical shape". thats a must! or get some good hourses.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

3rd season was by far the best prospect when I hunted Colorado, however this really depends on where you are going. We hunted Northwestern Colorado where the herd was migratory. The later you went, the better the chances snow would be your friend and push down elk by the dozens. If the elk don't migrate, then this is a nonissue. 

2nd season can be a problem due to temperature too, it can be too hot and the elk do not move.

Another plug for 3rd season is the mule deer rut was usually going pretty good, and we took some monster mulies. I took a 5x6 in 2010 that was in full rut mode, and one of my friends took a 180 class buck in 2005 during 3rd season.

I hope this helps. Take a jet sled and a lot of rope too, it makes packing an elk out a lot easier.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

Since you say you have a cabin lined up I am going to assume you are going to be in the lower elevations. We hunted the second season when we went out and had a drop camp at 10,000 feet. The week before the guys in our camp had great weather and filled their tags with no problem. We got there and had snow the whole time we ended up with three feet of snow the whole time we were there and the elk moved to the lower elevations. We did end up with one bull and saw cows and spikes though. I did talk to a guy one day that was hunting the lowere elevations and said their mulie hunting was great in the lower areas and the elk were starting to show up becasue of the snow we had. My point is the weather makes or breaks you on a trip like this. If I was going again I would probably go second week if I was heading to the high elevation again, and third week if I was in the lower elevation and looking for mulies and elk. The mulie population in the area of higher elevation where we were at was not good. We did have a couple tags with us just in case but we never even saw a mulie. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

This response is a couple days late as the first drawing deadline just passed....I have hunted there probably 15 seasons or so. I always hunt second season because it is the first combined season and we are after mulies also. If you are just hunting elk go with the first season or maybe consider muzzleloader...the elk are a lot less rattled and success rates are higher. Yes the season is shorter but honestly after 5 days you will have had enough...If I was hunting the first season I would also try to draw an either sex tag just to give you the option.

I do not know where you are hunting at but I would rule out the 4th season unless you have access to private land. 4th season means heavy snow and the elk have been pushed out of the mountains and down onto private land.

Second season almost always gets some snow at elevation of 9000 and up. May not be enough snow to push the elk down low but I have seen over 2' in late October so be prepared. 2nd season also can see daytime highs in the mid 70's so have a plan for what you are going to do with one once it is down. If it is warm like that hunt the dark timber on the north facing slopes...they want to be in that cool dark woods. Last, 2nd season usually is at the tail end of the good fall colors...the aspens are awesome.

3rd Season is kind of a toss up depending on the weather. Where I hunt the majority of the elk are not there due to previous pressure and the weather....You will find them along their migration routes to lower elevation and on private land. Snow is certain, how much and how low is anyone's guess.

I have a few pictures in my gallery, check them out when you get a chance...My group has been pretty successful over the years, if you have any questions, fire away and good luck.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

We will be going second Season this fall for Mulies pending a good draw which is near 100% for our area. I was told not to bother with elk until 3rd or 4th season on the ranch we will be hunting. Seems par for the other comments above.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Percentage wise first or forth seasons are the best, they are both draw seasons, with less hunters. first season the bulls are usually still bugling. but they kill elk in all 4 seasons.

Kevin


----------

